# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 644k+ India, USA Facebook Group for Sale

## mhsujan

I'm selling a 644k+ members facebook funny WWE entertainment group. more than thousand members are from India, *****ia, USA which represents 70% of total members.


Members from "India, *****ia, USA" represent 70% of the members. The rest are mainly from India, *****ia, USA countries.


Daily Member Add Request. Most members are funny, celebrity, entertainment fans.

For more details, group link and group insights, pm me.


whatsapp: +8801836467940

----------

